# 2012 MP cv axles



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I have seen on other sites people paying $300 usd but dealer cost parts has them for $195 just a heads up

—————SIGNATURE—————
HIS

2010 MUD PRO
SOON TO BE 3.6
HMF & PC3
30" MUNKIES
CLUTCHWORK
RACKED

HERS/KIDS

2006 400M
SOON TO BE 4.0
EXAUST MOD
RACKED
JETTED
29.5 LAWS


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

If you need them fast dont order from dealer cost, i ordered them last friday and they havent left the warehouse yet

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I've used dealercost & country cat on a lot of stuff. DCP is usually the best prices, but if they don't have it in stock they seem to be the longest wait on back-orders.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They arrived today almost 2 weeks after I ordered them I can't complain tho got them for about $50 less than most sites 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll be keeping y'all updated on how they hold up

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Unless you're one of the rare few, it will be a LONG time before we hear any updates - lol. Them & the 'rilla prop shaft were the only drivetrain components that never gave even a hint of trouble on my kitty.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

—————rolltide—————

2010 mud pro--hmf & pc3--30" munkies--clutchwork--racked--2012 axles--3500lb winch--17" gc no lift gotta love a cat

2006 400m (sold)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I ground my hub for clearance but my left inner is rubbing my a arm the right one has clearance my bushings are fine shocks are set the same any clue?
View attachment 11629



—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

A few people have had that issue with the non "ride-in" suspension. 

I've seen some guys compeltely re-work the a-arms, but I've seen some that simply ground a big spot in the tube right there then welded a curved plate in there to allow clearance.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

JPs300 said:


> A few people have had that issue with the non "ride-in" suspension.
> 
> I've seen some guys compeltely re-work the a-arms, but I've seen some that simply ground a big spot in the tube right there then welded a curved plate in there to allow clearance.











I have about 1/4" gap on the right side as you can see in the pic u think I can tweak the mounts a little and get about 1/8" on both sides

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Used this pretty sweet app I found to do a sxs comparison looks like my mounts are tweaked 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

So my question is how will they hold up to differential lock? Been dying to give it a good test


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No idea on that one. I basically never used my diff lock; knowing how much power mine had it just seemed like a bad idea.


----------



## Clifford the cat (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 08 cat 700 with the suzuki motor, Lots of mods, lots of tq.... snapping front axles like crazy. what issues will I have with these new mud pro axles up front?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

These new ones with the white cups are suppose to be one of the best built axles ever. My dealer says he has never heard of anyone breaking one of them. I have one for a replacement on my bike now, I have a cv popping on the right rear. I will let yall know how it holds up to the power of this 840.


----------

